# Woohooooooo !!!! I did it , i did it , i did it



## Rotten_Bunny (18/11/14)

Well today is my day off, did the usual bs i need to attend to and came back home to settle into my couch.

My mind starts to wonder and this is where i think up crazy scenarios to get myself into... Inveriably i always get into shit of some sorts and varying depths added to boot..

I spot a dead Kanger Coil, i jump onto the net, scour for info and come across Nichrome coils.... Mmmmm where can i find Nichrome without leaving home............. !!!!! ....... The dead hairdryer in the cupboard in the bedroom.. 

Dismantle old kanger coil and judge length needed, grab biggest needle i have wrap around 5 times, reassemble and connect, now no after thought was given whilst prepping everything..

Moment of truth..... Click button and she fires up like a beauty.. Grabbed some cottonwool and made my wick.

I am now enjoying a watermelon and Mint after dinner Vape  on a newly coiled and wicked Kangertech Evod Tank with Vision Spinner 2 powering it up

I think i can get the hang of this RBA thingamajig..


Vape the Planet

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/11/14)

Nice one, well done.

Take it from me, not exactly the "handy" type, RBA coil building and all looks more intimidating than it is.

Sure there are tricks and methods to get the hang of, but if I can do it, anyone can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/11/14)

Hehehe, sounds very familiar 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/you-know-youre-a-vaper-when.2588/#post-55569

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (18/11/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Well today is my day off, did the usual bs i need to attend to and came back home to settle into my couch.
> 
> My mind starts to wonder and this is where i think up crazy scenarios to get myself into... Inveriably i always get into shit of some sorts and varying depths added to boot..
> 
> ...




hahaha awesome! I tried the same thing but was unsuccessfull, I only had protanks to build a coil in 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/first-stinking-in-2mths-kenthal.5069/#post-112941

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (18/11/14)

lol nice work.


----------



## Yiannaki (18/11/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Well today is my day off, did the usual bs i need to attend to and came back home to settle into my couch.
> 
> My mind starts to wonder and this is where i think up crazy scenarios to get myself into... Inveriably i always get into shit of some sorts and varying depths added to boot..
> 
> ...


Congrats bro!! 

I'm sure It was a super memorable occasion  and that this will be the first of many to come

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ESH (19/11/14)

Well done.
whats next?


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

Fast finger you have @f.virtue


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (24/11/14)

It was beyond memorable lemme tell you that much

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------

